# CONCACAF WC Qualifying



## Globe (Sep 7, 2016)

The dreaded hexagonal is set.  2 or 3 decent teams thrown together and only 4 survive!


----------



## reno114 (Sep 7, 2016)

US vs Mexico, Nov.11 and US vs Costa Rica, Nov. 15th. Better bring your A game, right outta the gate.


----------



## Globe (Sep 7, 2016)

Why?  If you lose those games you just go beat up on the other scrubs in the group and coast into the World Cup again.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 7, 2016)

Globe said:


> Why?  If you lose those games you just go beat up on the other scrubs in the group and coast into the World Cup again.


Sad, but true, hopefully Honduras, T&T and Panama will be pushovers.


----------



## Bayernfan (Sep 7, 2016)

We are talking about the same mexico team that played in the copa? That was impressive to say the least...


----------

